# First X5 with Paddle-shift Retrofit by yours truly!



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Woohoo! :thumbup: Did this a couple of hours ago on a 2002 X5 3.0. You must be wondering why the ALPINA airbag...

So all these while I have been looking for a X5 to work on, one of my colleague's neighbour just acquired a X5. Upon hearing my project, George is very interested and most willing to let me try out. Unfortunately his X5 is not equipped with the round airbag, henceforth I had to get mine in there.

Installation took about 2.5 hrs. Drove around for a while. He allowed me to drive a good distance. Man...X5 is a no doubt heavier than E46, but the ride is firm and and sporty. 3.0L isn't a lot compared to its 4.4 and 4.6 sisters, but it has the essentials to drive the huge mass around. I think George is definitely hooked on getting the round airbag just for this retrofit! :thumbup:

For those who are interested, the X5 kit will be available early next week!

Another *FIRST *from Mr. Paddle.Shift!


----------



## Shinobi (Dec 23, 2001)

*Cool As Always...*

Nice job. At this rate, every BMW made will have a paddle-shift retrofit 

Any more sneak peeks at that SSG shifter you're playing with?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Good job, Mr. Paddle.Shift. :thumbup:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Go Vince Go :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks guys! 

*Shinobi :* Am finishing up on that SSG bezel project. Will keep you posted ok?


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Wow Vince, that looks great! :thumbup: Are you copyrighting/patenting (sp?) this? What does the stock X5 steering wheel look like?


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Patenting in the works buddy...in the works... 

The non-sport stock X5 has the 4-spoke wheel. A pain to remove those cos of the really tight torx screws. But not a problem for me!

Btw, just in case some pple doubt my work here...this is the X5 I worked on last night.










And no error lights.












Ack said:


> *Wow Vince, that looks great! :thumbup: Are you copyrighting/patenting (sp?) this? What does the stock X5 steering wheel look like? *


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Patenting in the works buddy...in the works...
> 
> The non-sport stock X5 has the 4-spoke wheel. A pain to remove those cos of the really tight torx screws. But not a problem for me!
> *


Very nice! I think this is going to be big for you over the next few years. I hope BMW buys your patent and you make some serious $$$. Just don't forget about us when you're filthy rich, driving one of your fleet of Alpinas on that island you just purchased


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Excellent! Definitely will be my first mod if I get an X5.

Why does the airbag need replacement?


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Patenting in the works buddy...in the works...
> 
> *


I guess I'm not a patent lawyer (or any kind of lawyer for that matter), but what would be the legal grounds to support any patent here? Wouldn't BMW (or its supplier) already have a patent on the paddle-shifter? And if so, might they have grounds to sue our good friend here for patent infringement? I'm so confused...

:dunno:


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

ya..i'm kinda curious about this myself. unless the VS paddleshift retrofit has some unique circuit design associated with it, i'm think it will be hard to get a patent for it.

but in any case....good looking stuff! i'm shocked that BMW hasn't approached you yet about this.



hts said:


> *
> 
> I guess I'm not a patent lawyer (or any kind of lawyer for that matter), but what would be the legal grounds to support any patent here? Wouldn't BMW (or its supplier) already have a patent on the paddle-shifter? And if so, might they have grounds to sue our good friend here for patent infringement? I'm so confused...
> 
> :dunno: *


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Guys, thanks for the replies. At the moment, I do *not* wish to discuss the details of the patent process online. Carrying on this discussion will lead to a separate issue that my original post has intended to be.

BMW won't approach me in anyway. Reason being, ALPINA has a similar Switchtronic system already. And it's not surprising that BMW has used many ALPINA's techonlogies. So am I infringing on ALPINA's copyright? No. Because my harness looks nothing like theirs. Someone from BMW NA Customer Service did however contact me a while back but that was just a courtesy note to let me know the issue of airbag compatibility.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Guys, thanks for the replies. At the moment, I do not wish to discuss the details of the patent process online. Carrying on this discussion will lead to a separate issue that my original post has intended to be.
> 
> BMW won't approach me in anyway. Reason being, ALPINA has a similar Switchtronic system already. And it's not surprising that BMW has used many ALPINA's techonlogies. So am I infringing on ALPINA's copyright? No. Because my harness looks nothing like theirs. Someone from BMW NA Customer Service did however contact me a while back but that was just a courtesy note to let me know the issue of airbag compatibility. *


Vince,

Just got your PM and was going to comply with your request, but it's somewhat OBE now (sorry), and wouldn't do much good anyways.


----------

